
Goiânia Accident - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goiânia_accident
======
YeGoblynQueenne
Also see the International Atomic Agency's report on the accident (linked from
the wikipedia article):

[https://www-pub.iaea.org/MTCD/publications/PDF/Pub815_web.pd...](https://www-
pub.iaea.org/MTCD/publications/PDF/Pub815_web.pdf)

It's a heart wrenching story. The guys who caused the accident were scavenging
for scrap- pretty much scraping the bottom of the barrel to bring their
families money. On that day, they brought death to their families- death in
the form of an enchantingly blue-glowing powder that their kids played with
and put on their skin like glitter. These people didn't know anything about
radioactivity. They couldn't have imagined what they brought into their homes.
They never had a chance.

------
bromuro
The movie “Césio 137 - o pesadelo de goiânia” is a well done dramatization of
the tragedy.

